# Advice needed:starting my own therapy barn



## ojzab (Aug 6, 2014)

I'd think that you need to have some training in the mental health field, if you want to help people by "more than just giving lessons." However, I believe that "just giving lessons", especially when the lessons are focused on their relationship with the horse (like the Parelli Games, for example) is already doing plenty. 

Just being understanding of the special needs and being able to adjust your lessons accordingly is already a big deal.

However, if you'd like to do more than that and if you want to be a program that would be trusted by mental health professionals to refer to, I bet you'd need not only experience, but also a certification in something at least vaguely related to mental health. But maybe I'm wrong.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Your use of the term "mentally scarred people" suggests maybe you should focus for now on volunteering with organizations that provide services to people with disabilities so you gain a deeper understanding of your future clients.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## suer (Dec 23, 2015)

The term I used was emotionally scarred.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

What would be your source of revenue as it takes a lot of money to support the horses, tack, insurance, facilities. Unless a mental health professional is willing to volunteer time then that means payroll.


----------



## suer (Dec 23, 2015)

I have my own horse,tack,facility etc. I would like to be able to help people with doing ground exercises. Combining natural horsemanship to heal hurts, increase self esteem work on trust issues. I work full time as a nurse so I will pay for the needs of the horse. Just looking for suggestions on what programs to use.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You can really negatively influence someone that is working through trauma/emotional scarring if you're not experienced and don't know what you're doing. Just like a person can really mess up a horse trying to train it themselves, you can inadvertently cause damage to someone that's already fragile.

If you're trying to be a legit organization, you need to approach it seriously. You need training and experience. I think your first step should be in getting a proper education in working in the mental health field.


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2015)

I have to say that Dancing and others are right - if you want to help that is fantastic, but in order to help you have to know how to help otherwise you are just offering natural horsemanship lessons. 

It sounds like you've some basic experience working in the field and in general caring for people so I would use that base and contacts that you've got to find ways to train or to pay for training. That way you can arm yourself with specific tools and gain increased awareness. It might also help you become more aware of alternative method and treatments since anyone coming to you might well be visiting another professional for help and as such each person might well be under different forms of treatment. Being aware of those different forms lets you fit in with them much more easily rather than throwing a new slew of theories/methods at a person.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I've taught many life lessons and boosted a lot of self-esteem by "just teaching horseback riding lessons". Just because something isn't deems therapeutic doesn't mean it won't be to that person. 

I'd say you best bet would be to go through the (daunting) task becoming a horse person in an EAGALA team. Being a nurse, you wouldn't expected a someone to be practicing nursing without a license, would you? Likewise you cannot just be a mental health practitioner. 

Financially, how do you expect to pay for a facility, horses, workers equipment PLUS your daily living expenses? I have trouble affording my horse, my student loans and my rent on my nursing salary (I'm a full time bachelors degree RN). I pick up over time left and right! Maybe it would be better for you to link up with a riding facility and pay them a fee to use their horses. EAGALA may be able to help you find that, and a mental health professional to work with!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree about ways to help people just with regular riding lessons. One of my students was a child in grade four, horse crazy, of course. Her spelling was atrocious as was her handwriting. I asked her to keep a journal and to work on it as soon as the lesson was finished. Within weeks there was a noticeable improvement and she was complimented by the teach. So there are many ways to assist, especially kids from the poorest families.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Providing the horses can make a real difference in someone's life.....when we moved here 4 years ago, we met our little 11 yr old, horse crazy neighbor child. Invited her over, of course, and she has turned into my right hand girl. It turns out(before we met) she was having some pretty severe emotional issues (turns out to be Asberger's), but she is no longer having those problems.

Having the horses to absorb her negative energy, provide immediate positive feedback, and going home dead tired and able to sleep havehad such a positive influence. She no longer has outbursts, texture/feeling problems, phobias, etc. She is able to relate to others her own age.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Make sure you protect yourself regarding liability in the case someone gets injured. Where I am from therapeutic riding stables are strictly regulated. I think that your desire to do this and for no charge shows what a big heart you have. Just make sure you cover all your bases. This coming from a long time horse owner, used to volunteer at a therapeutic barn, and now the mother of a physically disabled son.


----------



## suer (Dec 23, 2015)

Thank you for the advice. I am filing my articles of incorporation this Friday. I am planning on letting God and the horse do the therapy I never suggested I would try to analize anyone. I never said "just" riding lessons. I never asked for suggestions on how to pay for anything so the financial aspect is no one's business but my own. I am having a very hard time writing this because I am not here to start an arguement or hurt anyone's feelings but when someone puts theirself out there like I did you need to remember what this forum is for. I asked for suggestions on PROGRAMS. Not your opinoins on if this would work or not. 

I have found my answer in California with a woman who is doing exactly what I am attempting and I will be following her program.

Thank you to those of you who wish me well. God is in Control.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

You cannot let "God" and horses solely do therapy, that would be unethical. They may be important KEYS in therapy, but you cannot open up huge wounds and expect someone else to take care of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2015)

Suer the thing is most of are not mental health experts and those who know about horse riding know about it more so just as a skill in that field not about its potential interactions and links with teaching and training horse riding to others. 

That's why many suggested that you could look toward further training through the contacts you've already got in the industry. To build your own understanding up, even if just in theory, so that you've got more idea yourself of how best your teaching can help support those you wish to help.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I think being around animals is therapy enough. You don't need to talk to your students about their mental health issues- that is between them and whatever doctor/therapist they are seeing. I don't see why you would "need" certification in a mental health field, unless you are planning on offering free counseling as well. 

Look up Amazing Acres on Facebook. They are a therapeutic riding facility in a very small town called Lake Butler. They only have a handful of horses- that is all they need to run a small program. If you have any questions, feel free to send them a message on Facebook. They are very nice people. Sometime they bring the horses to visit schools or have the kids "read" to the horse as part of the Black Stallion Literacy project. 

The Black Stallion Literacy Project | Horse&Rider

Be sure to have liability insurance that covers horse related accidents.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Maybe you could contact a mental health professional in the locality and talk to them about how to avoid things making worse. You could ask them if their clients use therapeutic riding and if any do, what type of program tends to work best as a whole, What differences should be made for people with different issues, eg, schizophrenia, bipolar disorder, PTSD, OCD.
I think that what you plan to do is great.
It would be amazing if you could get a mental health expert onboard.

Something to keep in mind, a lot of us don't do mornings due to the sleepy effects of medication.
You could get them to keep a journal, as suggested. Encouraging them to write about the lesson, how they feel about the horse etc. It would help them to realise how beneficial keeping a journal is when you have mental problems. 

I have mental health issues they were definitely much better before I lost my horse.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

4horses said:


> I think being around animals is therapy enough. You don't need to talk to your students about their mental health issues- that is between them and whatever doctor/therapist they are seeing. I don't see why you would "need" certification in a mental health field, unless you are planning on offering free counseling as well.
> 
> Look up Amazing Acres on Facebook. They are a therapeutic riding facility in a very small town called Lake Butler. They only have a handful of horses- that is all they need to run a small program. If you have any questions, feel free to send them a message on Facebook. They are very nice people. Sometime they bring the horses to visit schools or have the kids "read" to the horse as part of the Black Stallion Literacy project.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say that being around animals is therapy enough, I owned my pony for 6 years and struggled constantly with my mental health. 
Though, I do agree that counselling should only be given by a professional.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

DannyBoysGrace said:


> I wouldn't say that being around animals is therapy enough, I owned my pony for 6 years and struggled constantly with my mental health.
> Though, I do agree that counselling should only be given by a professional.


I think she means in conjunction with other therapies. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you incorporate, the Revenue Agency will be looking for tax monies unless you register as a charity. Have you looked into insurance and will the ins. company want to know your qualifications. "God and the horses" won't cut it with them.


----------



## H0RSEL0VER (Apr 6, 2016)

suer said:


> Thank you for the advice. I am filing my articles of incorporation this Friday. I am planning on letting God and the horse do the therapy I never suggested I would try to analize anyone. I never said "just" riding lessons. I never asked for suggestions on how to pay for anything so the financial aspect is no one's business but my own. I am having a very hard time writing this because I am not here to start an arguement or hurt anyone's feelings but when someone puts theirself out there like I did you need to remember what this forum is for. I asked for suggestions on PROGRAMS. Not your opinoins on if this would work or not.


 Good for you suer! I wish you the best of luck in this adventure. I personally do not know too much about equine therapy, but I know a lot of people are moved by horses, so even if you just put out an ad and allow a lonely person to be around your horse, it can have a very positive impact on them. Just showing compassion and the willingness to help can change someone's life! 
A lot of users on this forum like to argue for the sake of arguing. Maybe they have no control in their own life, so they feel like telling people what to do on a horse forum is being in control... who knows!?! Stay true to your fantastic idea to help people in need, take the helpful advice, and ignore all of the arguers. 
I used to board my horses and have met some of the craziest people at barns, so whenever I see people on here making senseless and unhelpful comments, I just remind myself they're crazy and don' let it get to me :wink:


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Here is an example of a very well run, respected Therapeutic Equestrian Center in Ohio. I know that you probably won't want to grow this large but they are an example of how it is done right.

Welcome to Raemelton Therapeutic Equestrian Center Sponsorship, volunteers and community support make this a very successful venture but a lot of time is spent fundraising and promoting what they do. 

There is no doubt that horses can have an extremely positive effect of people of all types-both every day person and the disabled, I've witnessed it for many years.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm not sure if this has been covered in the previous pages, but have you considered obtaining a degree and graduate degree in psych? This will open all the right doors for you...


----------



## SeaBreezy (Jun 29, 2012)

What are you going to do if somebody has a panic attack on or around a 1000 lb animal on your property under your supervision? I don't think god or faith is going to help...

Is this something you're going to do alone? Do you have any idea how to deal with somebody having a breakdown? I guess there are just a lot details I'm missing out on, but I would still strongly advise getting an education in dealing with these types of people. Sounds like your heart's in the right place, but I don't think you're taking all the possibilities into consideration. 

You can get certified to become a therapeutic riding instructor. Here's an example of the requirements from the first site I pulled up on google:

Continuing Education


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks like this is an older thread that has been resurrected. The OP probably has figured out many of the answers already. I have some experience with therapeutic riding programs so will throw in my two cents to echo and expand on some of the ideas already presented.

The concept is wonderful. However, the OP may be putting the cart before the horse. To put it in the faith based terminology - the road to hell is paved with good intentions.

Regardless of how pure the motives and goals are, this is starting a business. Few people start such an endeavor and "luck out." A successful program involves experienced individuals. It's great that you worked at a PATH program. How much were you involved beyond simply giving lessons? There is much that goes on behind the scenes. Like it or not, that needs to be dealt with. 

Not sure how many horses you have to work with. That can severely limit what you can do. The program I am involved with had to turn away several students because they didn't have a horse big enough to handle their weight (these can often be unbalanced riders). Some people don't get along well with certain horses, and vis a versa. A variety is needed, unless you are ready to turn people away.

There is also the issue of the horse being out of service. Horse gets sick, come up lame, whatever... you have to close down unless you have backup horses.

You also need to be absolutely sure your horse can handle this job. I have seen even "great" horses have a bad day and have to be swapped out for another horse.


Stuff happens. You need to have your paperwork in order. Liability Releases. Accounting records. Properly set up corporation (hopefully non-profit). It doesn't have to be a 501c3 - there are other 501 classes that are tax-exempt. You really should speak with a lawyer and accountant first for proper advice. You are dong this out of the goodness of your heart and that is a beautiful thing. Are you prepared to lose you home over it because a kid fell off a horse?

Which comes to insurance. From a legal perspective this is a business. Your homeowner's will likely not cover anything related to these activities. Your insurance company may now decide to classify everything equine related as a business and deny coverage for things unrelated to your program. You need to find out. You need to make sure you are covered. Talk to an insurance agent or two and get the details.

Certification. If you really want to do this the right way, you should get certified. You will learn skills to truly help your students. You will have credibility with an insurance company. It will make for a more rewarding experience for both you and your students.

Help. No one knows it all. No one can do it all. Find others with the same interest and get them involved as "directors" in your program. They can help with scheduling, accounting, organizing volunteers (s your should know from your PATH experience you need help when working with many types of people. One to lead the horse, a walker to make sure the rider doesn't dismount at an inappropriate time). At the very least, a "partner" can help by working with students when you have the flu or can't make the lesson for some reason.

Setting up and running a program like this involves many moving parts. Sure, anyone can throw a kid on a horse and call it therapy. You have to ask yourself if you are truly doing a service to yourself or your students by foregoing proper training, certification and research to run a proper program.



I'm not sure if the OP is still following this thread. I don't mean any of my comments as an attack or an attempt to dissuade you from engaging in this worthwhile endeavor. Advice was asked for and I am offering my own experience as someone involved in the creation or a therapeutic riding program and with the best intentions.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

4horses said:


> I think being around animals is therapy enough.


One more thought (again, on an older comment).

I agree with the above statement. Being around horses is a therapy all by itself. The problem is that the state and/or federal government may not agree.

Most are familiar with Dr. Phil the TV "therapist." He is a doctor and has a license to practice psychology. However, there was a lawsuit some years back over the "therapy" he provides on his show. End result is there is a disclaimer in the credits now stating that it isn't therapy and everything on the show is for "entertainment purposes" only.

Without certification from a recognized association, you may have problems with the government calling by your program therapeutic. Doesn't mean you cannot implement the plan you have. You simply have to be careful what you call it and any claims you make about its effectiveness. This extends to the mission statement in the articles of incorporation.

As mentioned in my previous post - anyone heading down this road is well advised to speak with an attorney who is familiar with this area.


----------



## Beyond Words (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi there.

I agree with those that recommend, strongly, that you get training and/or invite a certified therapist to work with you. I just published a book that covers all the above topics: Beyond Words: The Healing Power of Horses...Bridging the Worlds of Equine Experiential Therapy and Psychotherapy (available on Amazon & B&N). I am a Clinical Psychologist who has come to equine psychotherapy in the last few years.

It is careless to work with emotional issues/disorders without supervision or training. As with unknown horses, you don't know what will spook them, what their strengths and weaknesses are, how their histories have formed and affected them. This is a complex undertaking. If you want to just employ riding and bonding with a horse, that's terrific. But I suggest you don't label it "Equine Psychotherapy."

Best of luck

Dr. Alita Buz


----------

